# Struck by the NHS



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

So thankfully the NHS left their calling cards @*genomez*, @Matfam1 @*Bigjohn* @*Shaver702*. Because otherwise who would I know to thank for all these lovely cigars.:vs_cool: Thank you gentlemen for your contribution to my humidor, I guess I will have to get a few more humidors. On the other hand gentlemen I admonish you to remember the 10 fold rule.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Great hit you guys! Some very nice smokes in that pile. One that stands out to me is that Cusano 18. I used to smoke a lot of those and though it's been a while since my last, they're a bit on the fast burner side but very enjoyable IMHO. After seeing it, I think it's time I pick up a few more. Enjoy them all buddy, you needed a few more anyway. LOL 

PS, do these go towards the count of your contest? (JK)


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

Wow, what an arsenal! Good job guys! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Yep, that’ll push ya into a new tupper!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

:spank: 
Nice job Guys!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Strength in numbers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Well done, gents.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Well done boys, I have a feeling this will need an edit. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Good job!! @kacey, NHS had been lurking in the shadows far too long!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Savage.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nicely done gentleman, way to pile on !


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Well played Gentlemen.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

@kacey been on a rampage far too long, it was bound to end badly. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Everyone seems to be beating on @kacey even the NHS... Might want to go into witness protection.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Alrightdriver said:


> Everyone seems to be beating on @*kacey* even the NHS... Might want to go into witness protection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


LOL
You mean the NHS and associates may want witness protection?
I am going on vacation when I get back I will hopefully have the plans for Russia's newest MRV, waiting on me. :vs_laugh:
Time to up my game.:vs_cool:


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

kacey said:


> LOL
> You mean the NHS and associates may want witness protection?
> I am going on vacation when I get back I will hopefully have the plans for Russia's newest MRV, waiting on me. :vs_laugh:
> Time to up my game.:vs_cool:


in the famous words of Scooby... rut-ro raggy!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Don't poke the Bear...


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Just when you think you're safe.....Never walk in the shadows!


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Nothing like a multi-pronged coordinated assault on an armored mailbox. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

kacey said:


> LOL
> You mean the NHS and associates may want witness protection?
> I am going on vacation when I get back I will hopefully have the plans for Russia's newest MRV, waiting on me. :vs_laugh:
> Time to up my game.:vs_cool:


Careful there big fella SOME of these guys don't play fair! :vs_cool:


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Careful there big fella SOME of these guys don't play fair! :vs_cool:


Neither do I&#129315;&#129315; guess that was why the bombed me. Something about being a menace to mailboxes. Me a menace to mailboxes Why on earth would someone think that?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Wave number 2 launch. ...I repeat launch

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Very nice set of smokes. Well deserved. But what is NHS?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

The Noob Hit Squad


csk415 said:


> Very nice set of smokes. Well deserved. But what is NHS?


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

TexaSmoke said:


> The Noob Hit Squad


Good grief. It had to be that simple. I was thinking New Hiding Spot.


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

WOW That's fantastic fella's great work!! Where are you going to fit those, have you got enough room for these in the humidor @kacey?


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

southoz said:


> WOW That's fantastic fella's great work!! Where are you going to fit those, have you got enough room for these in the humidor @kacey?


No fing clue plum put of room at the inn.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

kacey said:


> No fing clue plum put of room at the inn.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


May be time to start building that walk in Humidor. ...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Hehehehe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Or I could send out nice big bombs. The walk in is on the after house is paid for list.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------

